# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Foorumiohjelmiston vaihto!

## vko

Joukkoliikennefoorumin ohjelmisto vaihdetaan lähipäivinä. Muutos suoritetaan, koska uusi ohjelmisto on mm. nykyistä huomattavasti monipuolisempi. Lisäksi ylläpidon ja moderaattorien työsarka helpottuu.

*Vaihdoksen aikana foorumi on täysin pois käytöstä muutamien tuntien ajan.*

Nykyiset viestit saadaan uuteen ohjelmistoon siirrettyä täysin. Myös käyttäjätiedot saadaan siirrettyä muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta, mutta varmuuden vuoksi kaikkia käyttäjiä pyydetään tarkistamaan, että käyttäjätiedoissa oleva sähköpostiosoite on varmasti oikea. Tämä siksi, että mahdolliset ongelmatapaukset saadaan ratkottua mahdollisimman nopeasti.

Muutoksen tarkkaa ajankohtaa ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta se ajoittunee torstai- ja lauantai-iltojen välille (20.-22.4.). Muutoksen aikana käyttäjiä pidetään ajantasalla muutoksen edistymisestä osoitteessa http://jlf.fi/.

----------


## vko

Foorumiohjelmiston vaihto suoritetaan tänään perjantaina alkaen klo 18, ja kestää muutamia tunteja. Vaihdos edellyttää nykyisen foorumin sulkemista käyttäjiltä, jonka jälkeen viestit, käyttäjät ym. voidaan siirtää uuteen ohjelmistoon. Vaihdoksen aikana foorumin mikään osa ei siis ole käytettävissä; tällä varmistetaan, että kaikki tiedot saadaan siirrettyä.

Foorumin osoitteessa http://jlf.fi/ pidetään katkoksen aikana yllä tiedotetta, josta ilmenee vaihdoksen edistyminen.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------

